
Interspire Email Marketer - Remote Admin Authentication Bypass - redsec
https://security.infoteam.ch/en/blog/posts/narrative-of-an-incident-response-from-compromise-to-the-publication-of-the-weakness.html
======
sokolovanton
How much time did it take to spot this ? nice article by the way

